# Kayaking Safety Courses?



## blue bird (Apr 25, 2003)

Does anybody know of kayaking safety courses?


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Wild River Outfitters are the only place in Hampton Roads that I know of that have kayaking classes.

Cory or Daryl might know of somewhere else that teaches safety classes.

Robert


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

We will be organizing a safety course for TKAA members this summer, when the water gets warmer. Ill keep you posted.


----------

